# Basic Sausage Recipe



## chefwannabe (Jun 3, 2004)

Basic Sausage Recipe
Makes about 9 pounds

9 pounds fresh lean pork
3/4 teaspoon red pepper
3 tablespoons salt
1 1/2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 tablespoons crushed sage
6 yards sausage casing

1. Cut the meat into cubes and grind, using the fine knife of the meat grinder. Sprinkle the seasonings over the ground meat and mix well.
2. Remove the cutting blade from the grinder and attach the sausage stuffer. Using a yard of casing at a time, work all but a few inches of casing onto the sausage stuffer. Tie a knot at the end of the casing.
3. Refeed the meat through the grinder and into the casing. Twist into links.
Note: This sausage should be kept refrigerated since it is perishable. 5 days in the refrigerator or 6 months in the freezer.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jun 3, 2004)

If I left out the casings, would this be the same as what we call "Country Sausage"? Thanks for another good lookin' recipe!


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 3, 2004)

Yes, you can just form patties and fry them like regular breakfast sausage or just crumble to use in other recipes calling for bulk pork sausage.


----------



## sausagefans.com (Jun 30, 2004)

Do you guys get natural casings?


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes I do. I get all my sausage stuff here locally or from SausageSource on the web.


----------

